# New Automatic Jump-start thing - help



## diamondjfarms (May 3, 2015)

My husband wants to get some automatic jump-start thing called a Safety Boost, for our farm truck (which we don't use very often, and often has a weak start, and is often dead when we forget the radio playing while working on projects) and possibly the hay tractor (used to put out round bales, and doesn't like the occasional cold days in Texas). Anyway, my husband's cop friend says this thing is awesome. He has one in his cruiser, and says his battery is often drained by the light array and computers on-board. It mounts to the side of your battery, and wires to your battery clamps. Then it slow charges from your battery while the engine is running, and it stores that charge for up to like a year or so. When your battery dies, it doesn't. You have to click a little thing that looks like a car door remote, and it allows the stored energy in the safety boost to jumpstart your truck. His friend says it's like a guy with a running truck and jumper cables just waiting under the hood, all the time. Apparently, the cops have to call wreckers out alot, for this problem. (our tax dollars at work). His car was picked to have one of these Safety Boost things, and he is very happy. 
The thing is, they aren't really cheap, and I'm wondering if we should even get one (or two). I guess, if we sell the truck, we could move it to the next one, so it is sort of a one time investment, and it sure beats walking back to the house to get something to jump the truck off with, or remembering to park the hay tractor up at the house on cold nights so we can hook it up to the battery charger.
So I guess my question is, do you think it is worth getting one of these things? He's also talking about getting one for the ancient Mule he keeps at the deer camp.
Does anyone have one? do you like it? I found their web site www.SafetyBoost.com


----------

